# HP Omen Laptop und die CPU Temperatur...



## Micha_Regelt (7. Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen. 
Ich habe als Produkttester einen HP Omen 17-cb0222ng erhalten.
Das Gerät besteht aus einem Intel I7 9750 H einer RTX 2070, 32Gb Ram und 1,5 tb M2 SSD Speicher.
Nun soll ich das Ding bewerten und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich die Temperatur negativ bewerten soll oder ob das bei Gaming Laptops sogar normal ist...

Denn ich wundere mich stark über die CPU Temperatur.... Während die GPU selbst unter volllast durchaus auf Desktop (Lüfter) Niveau agiert, geht die CPU Temperatur steil bis 95° in Spitzenwerten laut core temp und Afterburner kurzzeitig sogar 100°C. Je nach Spiel. Speziell sind hier die Frostbite Spiele von EA zu nennen. Natürlich taktet die CPU dabei stark runter. 

Bin auf eure Meinungen gespannt. Hier noch ein Link zur PDF des Laptops, da die HP Seite grad nicht richtig funktioniert.
https://www8.hp.com/h20195/v2/GetPDF.aspx/c06358540.pdf

Genießt euren Kaffee und liebe Grüße


----------



## _Berge_ (7. Januar 2020)

Hm, aufgrund der Bauweise würd's mich nicht wundern, andererseits sehe ich im teardown dass zwei Lüfter verbaut sind und dicke heatsinks.

Worauf steht das Ding? Kannst du Mal etwas Platz schaffen zwischen Notebook und Tisch? 

Die Hersteller ballern auch gerne zuviel wlp rein, wirkt dann eher isolierend.

Kannst du noch was softwareseitig anpassen von der Kühlung?

Ich würde es eher neutral/negativ anmerken mit dem Tipp nachbessern zu lassen, da es an nur an den oben genannten Punkten liegen kann mMn.

Wer leichte und dünne Notebooks will muss höhere temps in Kauf nehmen, aber so hoch KANN was im argen sein


----------



## Micha_Regelt (7. Januar 2020)

Erst mal danke für die Antwort. 
Der Lappi steht auf nem Kühlpad mit ausgeklappten Füßen und hat so locker 8-10 cm Luft. Es macht übrigens kein Unterschied ob das Kühlpad an ist oder nicht.  Im Idl bewegt sich die Temperatur auch durchaus im normalbereich zwischen 35 und 45°C

Ich glaub ich werd mich mal mit dem HP Support in Verbindung setzen. Mal gucken was die dazu sagen. Bin für weitere Anregungen natürlich dankbar


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. Januar 2020)

Micha_Regelt schrieb:


> Denn ich wundere mich stark über die CPU Temperatur.... Während die GPU selbst unter volllast durchaus auf Desktop (Lüfter) Niveau agiert, geht die CPU Temperatur steil bis 95° in Spitzenwerten laut core temp und Afterburner kurzzeitig sogar 100°C. Je nach Spiel. Speziell sind hier die Frostbite Spiele von EA zu nennen. Natürlich taktet die CPU dabei stark runter.


 Das uralte HP-Problem: zu schwache Kühlung.
Und ruf bitte nicht bei hp an ... .


----------



## Micha_Regelt (9. Januar 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das uralte HP-Problem: zu schwache Kühlung.
> Und ruf bitte nicht bei hp an ... .



Hab ich bisher nicht  Aber gibts denn Lösungswege ? Außer wlp tauschen ? Ich bin bei Laptops wirklich nicht so drin in der Materie. Desktop PC´s kein Thema aber Laptops ? :/


----------



## wuselsurfer (9. Januar 2020)

Micha_Regelt schrieb:


> Aber gibts denn Lösungswege ? Außer wlp tauschen ?


 Das wäre die beste Lösung auf längere Zeit mit Flüssigmetall.

Ist noch Garantie auf dem Gerät?
Ach nee, ist ja ein Testgerät.

Die Operation ist nicht einfach.

Die Temperatur würde ich auf alle Fälle negativ bewerten.


----------



## Ersin (5. Mai 2020)

Hast du eine Antwort vom HP Support erhalten?

Ich habe mir einen Omen 17 zugelegt OMEN 17-cb0730ng - NVIDIA(R) GeForce RTX&#8482; 2080, 144 Hz - HP Store Deutschland und komme  auf ähnliche Temperaturen wenn ich z.B. Gears 5 spiele.

Das Gerät schaltet sich zwar nicht aus aber ob das auf dauer so gesund ist für die CPU...

mfg


----------

